# Your spider mite killer?



## maineharvest

I need some input about killing spider mites.  Ive dealt with them before and I just couldnt seem to get completely rid of them until I stopped growing for a while.  I was given some clones recently :doh:that have mites and Im wondering if anybody has a one time kill all remedy?  I sprayed them with neem oil, then hit them with mitecide, then hit them with AzaMax, and then once more with neem oil and they still arent all dead.   I have a fogger but I dont really want to use it because there is animals in the house. 

Does anybody have personal experience with an easy kill option that can be used in veg and or flower?


----------



## slowmo77

i've never found anything that will kill them all in one shot because of the egg's. but i'll be waiting with you for an answer. i don't currently have SM but you never know  when they might pop up.. good luck


----------



## maineharvest

They always seem to come with clones that are gifted.  It has happened to me a few times and Ive read a bunch of stories about people being given clones that were infested. And they spread like wild fire from plant to plant.


----------



## slowmo77

ya i took in a clone from a friend a couple of years ago and it had them. before i knew it they were everywhere. i finally got rid of them but it took a couple of months and i had to make another grow area after all my plants finished and still don't use the old one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My favorite miticide is Forbid.  It is the only thing I have found that did the job with only 1 application.  It has a 2 week residual effect so takes care of the mites as they hatch.


----------



## Rosebud

How are your poor plants after all that? 
I have had good luck with Liquid Lady Bugs. It took three sprayings five days apart. You want to get rid of them before flowering. If they are really bad I would toss them and clean up and start over.
You have to almost turn the plant over and get the underside, I took the clones out of the pot and threw away the dirt they were in, and sprayed the heck out of them. I am organic and it worked.


----------



## maineharvest

Im just going to have to get down and dirty and take every five gallon bucket out of the tent, one at a time, and tip it up side down and spray the bottoms of the leaves.  Maybe put some plastic gloves on and spread it on the undersides of the leaves.  Im going to be ready to put them into flower in a week so I want to kill these things now.


----------



## maineharvest

After harvest I will bleach the whole grow area and probably set off a fogger in the bed room and then start a whole new grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im just going to have to get down and dirty and take every five gallon bucket out of the tent, one at a time, and tip it up side down and spray the bottoms of the leaves.  Maybe put some plastic gloves on and spread it on the undersides of the leaves.  Im going to be ready to put them into flower in a week so I want to kill these things now.



I get down and dirty--IMO that is the only way to really get RID of the borg.  Forbid is not a systemic, but it does penetrate the leaves so you can pretty much be assured that if you spray both the tops and the bottoms of the leaves that you have gotten all the surfaces.  The plants tolerate the spray very well.


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks THG.  Its times like these that I wish I did hydro.  I hate dealing with five gallon buckets full of promix.


----------



## Wetdog

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I get down and dirty--IMO that is the only way to really get RID of the borg.  Forbid is not a systemic, but it does penetrate the leaves so you can pretty much be assured that if you spray both the tops and the bottoms of the leaves that you have gotten all the surfaces.  The plants tolerate the spray very well.


:yeahthat: 

I have both Forbid and Floramite, so I can alternate treatments.

I've yet to use the Floramite. One application of the Forbid and that was it for the mites. They have yet to make a reappearance. I've never seen anything work this well.

Wet


----------



## maineharvest

Good info Wetdog.  Did you buy the Forbid online?


----------



## nouvellechef

I use Floramite. TBH, I have rolled the dice and not sprayed in 3 cycles. Not a mite in sight in over a year. I dont take in clones though. I want to believe they are just straight up afraid to enter the room.


----------



## feelfree

forbid miticide has only beeen proven safe on ornamental plants.. what stage(s) are youz usinh them on? pc,


----------



## feelfree

.. and floramite is toxic to fish.. just sayin


----------



## maineharvest

No fish in my buckets, just plants


----------



## Rosebud

organic?


----------



## Wetdog

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Good info Wetdog.  Did you buy the Forbid online?



Yes, on ebay. IIRC the seller was Raider_Nation. A search will pop it up.

Rosebud: When it comes to mites, my idea of organic gets very liberal. LOL

feelfree: I ONLY use it in veg or on clones a couple days before the flip. But, like NC, I haven't used it in awhile. No mites=no spray. It's not something you should use just to be using it.

Wet


----------



## maineharvest

Last night I pulled every thing out of the tent and sprayed each leaf one at a time with the mitecide and crushed any eggs with my fingers.  I sprayed down the whole tent with some non bleach cleaner and hopefully now that will be the end of the mites.  I will still continue to spray them with neem oil for a few more weeks just in case a few survived.


----------



## Hick

View attachment flamethrower.jpg

....................:hubba:


----------



## feelfree

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Yes, on ebay. IIRC the seller was Raider_Nation. A search will pop it up.
> 
> Rosebud: When it comes to mites, my idea of organic gets very liberal. LOL
> 
> feelfree: I ONLY use it in veg or on clones a couple days before the flip. But, like NC, I haven't used it in awhile. No mites=no spray. It's not something you should use just to be using it.
> 
> Wet


 
yea, that was my thought as well.. important that herbal meds dont do more harm than good.. what are your thoughts about azatrol?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Last night I pulled every thing out of the tent and sprayed each leaf one at a time with the mitecide and crushed any eggs with my fingers.  I sprayed down the whole tent with some non bleach cleaner and hopefully now that will be the end of the mites.  I will still continue to spray them with neem oil for a few more weeks just in case a few survived.



If the miticide didn't kill them, I doubt that the neem oil is going to do any good.  Also be careful of using it if in flowering.  I have smoked bud treated with neem oil EARLY in flowering and it left such a nasty taste that it was pretty much unsmokeable.

I was not impressed at all with azatrol.


----------



## nouvellechef

Yeah. Neem is very very nasty tasting. Do what you need for now while in flower. Moving foward, floramite or forbid. end all.


----------



## Wetdog

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Last night I pulled every thing out of the tent and sprayed each leaf one at a time with the mitecide and crushed any eggs with my fingers.  I sprayed down the whole tent with some non bleach cleaner and hopefully now that will be the end of the mites.  I will still continue to spray them with neem oil for a few more weeks just in case a few survived.



If you used the Forbid or Floramite, NO NEEM!!!!

Besides the taste   the Forbid at least says don't use anything else after application.

Like THG said, if the Forbid or Floramite didn't do the trick, neem sure won't.

Wet


----------



## Weeddog

I see Hick is trying out his mite burner


----------



## Killuminati420

i get up in there and kill them myself, i will hunt them between sprays. i use Avid and mite rid to spray, but if your really commited you can supposebly just use water. Spraying with water on the entire plant religously.
i wanna try some of what THG uses though...


----------



## NorCalHal

Good Luck on getting Forbid and Floramite in Cali. I have been tryin' for over 2 weeks now. I am getting close on Ebay. 
Spendy, to say the least. Close to $600 for both Forbid and floramite( $300 each)

gotta say NC, I finally got some Eagle20. Lovin' it.


----------



## maineharvest

$300 for one bottle?  That better be a lifetime supply for that price.  I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wetdog

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Good Luck on getting Forbid and Floramite in Cali. I have been tryin' for over 2 weeks now. I am getting close on Ebay.
> Spendy, to say the least. Close to $600 for both Forbid and floramite( $300 each)
> 
> gotta say NC, I finally got some Eagle20. Lovin' it.



NCH

Unless you literally have acres of mj to spray, don't spend or buy that amount. It would go bad years before you could use it all up.

Between its effectiveness and mixing strength of drops/gallon, a very little goes a very long way.

Unless you were going to portion it out and resell.

Wet


----------



## feelfree

azatrol is a derivitive made from neem oil, not the oil itself.. anyone tried it?


----------



## NorCalHal

Wetdog said:
			
		

> NCH
> 
> Unless you literally have acres of mj to spray, don't spend or buy that amount. It would go bad years before you could use it all up.
> 
> Between its effectiveness and mixing strength of drops/gallon, a very little goes a very long way.
> 
> Unless you were going to portion it out and resell.
> 
> Wet


 

I hear ya, but it is very hard to find in smaller amounts.


----------



## nouvellechef

I paid like $15 dollars for the 1oz on ebay and have sprayed over 500 plants and still have over half left. 1/8 teaspoon will dose 45 hard.


----------



## kiksroks

Maybe I'm just a newb but I have successfully dealt with spider mites in the past using a Pyrethrum fogger. Dr. Doom iirc. I used it a couple times about 3 weeks apart into late flowering last winter with success. All mite activity ceased after use and when I noticed more spots and webs a few weeks later I just hit the room again. Worked for me. (knocks on wood)


----------



## woweeonmauai

I got rid of them with a product called "that stuff mighty wash". It kills with frequency and can be used in bloom up to the day of harvest!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just a newb but I have successfully dealt with spider mites in the past using a Pyrethrum fogger. Dr. Doom iirc. I used it a couple times about 3 weeks apart into late flowering last winter with success. All mite activity ceased after use and when I noticed more spots and webs a few weeks later I just hit the room again. Worked for me. (knocks on wood)



If you saw more spots and webs a few weeks after you treated, you did  not get rid of the mites.  Pyrethrum has limited effect against spider mites.  We truly wish it were as easy as setting off a bomb in the grow space, but it isn't.  

I would also like to caution against using anything to treat mites late into flowering.  Remember that whatever you spray your buds with is what you will be smoking.


----------



## maineharvest

I will be doing one more treatment and then they are going into flower.  I am going to hit them with some AzaMax(made by General Hydroponics).


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I picked up a product from the local grow store called 'Bang'. Cut with water (3/1 water to bang) cut lights out and spray. I gave 3 treatments, but couldn't find any new ones after the second spraying. 

Some of the lower more damaged leaves eventually yellowed and died. But not any more mites.


----------



## biggerbuds

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i get up in there and kill them myself, i will hunt them between sprays. i use Avid and mite rid to spray, but if your really commited you can supposebly just use water. Spraying with water on the entire plant religously.
> i wanna try some of what THG uses though...


 
Me too,i will spend hours after hours hunting then down by myself  i make sure i do not miss a spot,i find they lay most of there eggs along the leaf veins,so what i do is i roll the leafs so i squeeze the eggs up against the leaf veins without damaging the leaf itself,i find this works really well.

if i find the leaf has just got too many on,then i may decide too just remove that leaf,as i go i use a spray made up from a drop of dishsoap and fag butt and tobacco juices,this really works for me,better then all them bottles of crap they are trying to sell me.

i start with 1litre of water,then i add just a drop of dishsoap to it,then i add all the butts from all the ashtrays in the home,then i put in about 5g of golden virginia tobacco,and last a tiny little drop of vinegar.as i say,i dont get lazy i make sure i get every single leaf,i do this every single day untill they are gone,honestly i allways get rid of them completely.

i filter the mix before i use it & i let the mix stand for about 24 hours with all the butts and stuff soaking in it

but i do not grow and deal with a huge number of plants,i can only imagine how much fun that would be :doh:


----------



## SherwoodForest

So how dangerous is the Floramite to me when I spray it? I have read a bunch of posts where folks say they spray it, and a few posts where folks say be very carefull and wear a hazardous waste suit and a resperator with the correct filters for chemicals, and gloves and goggles. Then throw all the clothes away after you spray the plants. So I have been afraid to use it because I don't have that resporator, so I just rub all the leaves and cut bad leaves off.


----------



## nouvellechef

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> So how dangerous is the Floramite to me when I spray it? I have read a bunch of posts where folks say they spray it, and a few posts where folks say be very carefull and wear a hazardous waste suit and a resperator with the correct filters for chemicals, and gloves and goggles. Then throw all the clothes away after you spray the plants. So I have been afraid to use it because I don't have that resporator, so I just rub all the leaves and cut bad leaves off.



Didnt we go over this? I have slacked a bit. But goggles, gloves and paint suit is what I wear. Re-use all the items each time. Dont be a sissy


----------



## SherwoodForest

I have everything but the resporator, do you use one? Maybe I can hold my breath while I spray the plants, I can hold my breath and do things for almost a minute.


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. Yes I have one. Yes I used to use it. No I dont now. Googles are mpre important than respirator. Get that **** in your eye. Be on that pirate boat here in Seattle.


----------



## Oldtyme

Hopefully I ll never have to deal with them....but what about live ladybugs? 

Do they work?


----------



## merlin19

i use live lady bugs on all my grows never had a bug problem


----------

